# 2008 Orbea Info



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I took this blurb from cycling news about the Orca that EE are riding. Looks like the the 2008 version is going to be even stiffer..


"Orbea introduced its thoroughly revamped Orca last year but we spotted the Euskaltel-Euskadi team still riding the company's old Opal model as recently as this year's Critérium du Dauphiné Libéré. ProTour riders are renowned for prizing stiffness in their machines, and while the new Orca is said to be substantially more rigid than the outgoing version, the boys in orange apparently still found the Opal to provide a more solid platform and preferred to use it in competition.

That has changed at this year's Tour de France as the team has finally been riding atop the Orca, but not the one currently on storeroom shelves. The orange-and-black frames of the Basque team sported new one-piece aluminum dropouts (which should be both lighter and stiffer than the two-piece versions of last year) and lighter (and decidedly more trick-looking) carbon fiber Orbea head tube badges which still serve double duty as housing stops. We also wouldn't be surprised if Orbea had stiffened things up with the second generation as well, at least for the team. Although Orbea has yet to officially announce anything, chances are this updated version will be introduced as a 2008 model."


----------

